# Do I need a Boppy? Alternative? Suggestions?



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

I had a Boppy with my 1st, and while I didn't love it, it got a lot of use. Regular bed pillows never cut it. With my 2nd, I tried a My Breast Friend instead. Hated it and went back to the much-worn Boppy, because I still couldn't get bed pillows to work. The Boppy has since died, and I'm not sure I should replace it for #3. On one hand, I never really loved it. On the other, I used it all the time and never found a better replacement. WWYD?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I prefered boppy over mbf. I thought mbf was hard and put her in a position of laying completely sidways. I don't really use anything. I'll put my elbow on the couch arm or throw a couch pillow under my arm sometimes. I find that the harder "throw" pillows work better than soft bed pillows.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I love my boppy. It was perfect for us. It is now DS's lovey. He will just go lay down hugging the boppy. It's super cute. I think I used the boppy more than any other single item in my first year of breastfeeding.


----------



## XmasEve (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I prefered boppy over mbf. I thought mbf was hard and put her in a position of laying completely sidways.

That was exactly the problem I had with it!

The problem I had with the Boppy was that it was squishy enough to dip in the middle, in my lap. I felt that put baby in a compressed position, with belly button lower than head and feet-- not ideal for digestion.

Thanks for the suggestion about looking for fuller throw pillows. I think I'll try that before shelling out $35 for a new Boppy. Or I might try this:

http://www.sachiorganics.com/store/i...roducts_id=105

I love them in our bed. It's small for a nursing pillow, but since I just want to elevate baby's "feeding end" anyway...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I cut the legs off a pair of my DH's old jeans, and turned them into pillows.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I love my boppy. I use it every single day. I never tried MBF but have heard negative reviews about it.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

There are other boppy-like nursing pillows, some organic cotton and such. They are expensive and I declined to spend that much money and bought a second-hand boppy instead. I would spend the dough now though, as the boppy is one thing I cannot live without.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I STILL use a boppy nearly every day with dd. I have a long torso so I put another pillow under the head side.

-Angela


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

I just had to post to defend my beloved My Brest Friend pillow. It changed my life. I love it. And honestly, I don't know anyone who has it who doesn't like it so I am surprised by the comments here...


----------



## mama_in_PA (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I cut the legs off a pair of my DH's old jeans, and turned them into pillows.

What a fabulous idea! I love the idea of recycling/reusing household items that have outgrown their usefulness. DF just ripped the seat out of a pair of his jeans a few days ago so now they're mine! I also wanted to use some old worn clothes to make something to help keep the drafts from coming in under the basement door. Like a long, thin bean-bag.


----------



## pokeymama (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beru* 
I just had to post to defend my beloved My Brest Friend pillow. It changed my life. I love it. And honestly, I don't know anyone who has it who doesn't like it so I am surprised by the comments here...









:

I did end up buying a bobby for when the MBF cover, which got covered with pee and spit up in the early days, was in the wash. I vastly prefer the MBF, DS rolls in toward me with the boppy.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I loved my Boppy with #1, I honestly don't think I would have had such a great nursing experience without it. With #2 I didn't have a Boppy and I found that I actually enjoyed side lying to nurse or using couch throw pillows. They were firmer than bed pillows and just the right size to lift his head high enough. I also liked using the arms on the chair or couch to help with support.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally, I never found the Boppy love. It just never fit comfortably where I wanted it - maybe it was too squishy? - not sure. I did like it OK for "sitting practice" for DD to hang out in sometimes, but I didn't really use ours much at all.

For nursing, I loved the My Breast Friend once I got a used one from my aunt.

However, it's pretty much only useful for nursing, so if you like the added uses for the Boppy, and didn't like the MBF anyway, I'd just get another Boppy or try an organic similarly-styled pillow. Or the jeans idea from a PP. That sounded cute, but I had to wonder about the buttons and zipper. I assume those are on the "bottom" of the pillow? Then you'd have control over how hard or soft your pillow would be. That might be nice.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I love my Grow Grow Grow nursing pillow! It is the best. The LC I saw had a bunch of pillows for me to try, and it was the best.


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

My DD is 4 months and starting a month ago has been arching her back and crying when I try to feed her in the cradle hold and sometimes the football hold. (We nurse mostly laying down now - not practical in the mall.) I've tried a number of things including propping pillows. I thought she may be uncomfortable while nursing.

I've tried a pillow when she was first born. I think it was Fisher Price? I really didn't like it because it didn't fit right around my middle. While I'm not REALLY large, I am overweight and found the middle seam would stretch and cut into my stomach.

Do you think either the Boppy or MBF would work for a four month old? I really don't want to waste money.

Thanks!


----------



## oskie (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I STILL use a boppy nearly every day with dd. I have a long torso so I put another pillow under the head side.

-Angela









That would be a whole lot easier than crossing my leg to keep his head up, which is what I've been doing for a month now.


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the Boppy, but only if I'm sitting in a chair with armrests, otherwise the ends droop too much. I have a MBF and thought it was great at first, but I'm constantly changing the buckle (only works well when tight, but when tight I can't latch it with one hand)

I'm not a huge fan of either one. My favorite spot is in bed, with 2 pillows behind my back, one under my knees, and one in my lap.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

the Boppy never worked for me, but I LOVE the *Snuggle Muff* it works wonderful for us!


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crocus* 
My DD is 4 months and starting a month ago has been arching her back and crying when I try to feed her in the cradle hold and sometimes the football hold. (We nurse mostly laying down now - not practical in the mall.) I've tried a number of things including propping pillows. I thought she may be uncomfortable while nursing.

I've tried a pillow when she was first born. I think it was Fisher Price? I really didn't like it because it didn't fit right around my middle. While I'm not REALLY large, I am overweight and found the middle seam would stretch and cut into my stomach.

Do you think either the Boppy or MBF would work for a four month old? I really don't want to waste money.

Thanks!


DS is four months old and I still use the boppy whenever I sit to feed him. And my guy's a big baby too. I like the Boppy because I can squish and prop and tuck it so easily into whatever position I want and it props onto arm chairs well and is very comfortable for us. Love the Boppy.


----------



## Erinity (Jan 2, 2007)

I personally love the Big V. It's like a softer boppy. I'm very overweight, and the ends don't dig into me like a boppy. The filling is small beads, so I can change how higher he is.


----------



## MKJA (Aug 6, 2007)

Another Boppy lover on board here. I can't speak enough praises about it personally.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I love my Boppy too!


----------

